# Virginia Hauntfest 2013 May 17th – May 19th



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Virginia Hauntfest 2013 is coming 
Heads up, haunters&#8230; Virginia HauntFest '13 is a go!

DATE: Friday, May 17th - Sunday, May 19th.
LOCATION: Ed Allen's Campground in Lanexa, Va.
for more details go to: 
http://centralvahaunters.com/va-hauntfest


----------



## halstead (Apr 20, 2010)

Can't wait! Screamfreak will be ready!


----------



## cwwells96 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Reverb of the Living Dead*

Reverb of the Living Dead will be there ready to rock out! Can't wait!


----------

